# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Balzaku: Njihni shekullin e kaluar duke lexuar "Kazanovën"

## Xhuxhumaku

*Balzaku: Njihni shekullin e kaluar duke lexuar "Kazanovën"*

Këto ditë doli nga shtypi libri "Kujtime" i autorit Giacomo Casanova, vëllimi 3, sjellë nga enti botues 'HELGA's SE CRETS'.


Dihet se Kazanova është një figurë komplekse e shekullit të 18. Vetë Balzaku i madh do të thoshte disa dhjetëvjeçarë pas vdekjes së tij se shekulli që kaloi nuk mund të njihet pa lexuar Kazanovën me kujtimet e tij. Aventurier, klerik, ushtarak, spiun i shumëfishtë, broker i bursave më të shquara evropiane, kumarxhi, duelist i shënuar nga fati, themelues i lotarive kombëtare shtetërore, frimason e kabalist i shquar i kohës, iluminist, filozof e, mbi të gjitha një gruar i madh, aq sa sot emri i tij përdoret si kulminacion i suksesit seksual të një mashkulli.
Si okultist dhe frimason, libri ka pjesë shumë intriguese si marrëdhëniet me zonjën e shquar Urfe në Paris, ku Kazanova ka qenë një ezoterist i shquar, ndonëse në një moshë më pak se 35 vjeç. Ai thotë se:
"Zonja d'Urfe mendonte se isha i pasur dhe e shikonte pozicionin tim te zyra e lotarisë thjesht si një mjet që unë të mbetesha i panjohur. Në vlerësimin e saj, unë isha poseduesi jo vetëm i gurit të themelit të filozofisë, por edhe i fuqisë së komunikimit me një aradhë të tërë shpirtrash elementarë; pikërisht, nisur nga këto premisa ajo nxirrte deduksionin logjik se unë mund ta sillja botën mbrapsht nëse doja dhe se mund të isha bekimi apo murtaja e Francës. Ajo mendonte gjithashtu se fakti që rrija inkonjito ishte të ruaja veten nga arresti apo burgosja, të cilat sipas saj ishin rezultate të paevitueshme, nëse ministri do të zbulonte karakterin tim të vërtetë. Këto nocione të çmendura ishin frytet e zbulimeve të natës të gjeniut të saj, që do të thotë të ëndrrave nga shpirti i saj i çorientuar, të cilat i dukeshin si realitete. Asaj mesa duket nuk ia priste mendja të mendonte se, nëse isha i pajisur me ato cilësi që ajo mendonte e supozonte, askush nuk do ishte në gjendje që të më arrestonte, pasi së pari unë do të kisha njohuri paraprake për një përpjekje të tillë dhe së dyti, fuqia ime do të kishte qenë shumë e madhe për të mos më lejuar të përfundoja i mbyllur pas hekurave. E gjitha kjo gjë ishte tepër e qartë, por pasioni i madh dhe paragjykimi nuk mund të arsyetojnë.
Kalova tri javë në qytet, duke e ndarë kohën mes të dashurës Dybua dhe një zonje të vjetër tetëdhjetë e pesë vjeçare, e cila më interesonte shumë për njohuritë që kishte në kimi. Ajo kishte qenë e lidhur në mënyrë intime me të famshmin Boerhaave dhe më tregoi një pjatë të artë, të cilën ai e kishte transformuar nga bakër në flori në sytë e saj. E besoja po aq sa edhe e pëlqeja këtë, por ajo më siguroi se Boerhaave posedonte gurin filozofik, por se ai nuk kishte zbuluar sekretin e zgjatjes së jetës shumë vite përtej shekullit. Boerhaave, megjithatë, nuk ishte i aftë që ta aplikonte këtë dijeni për vetveten, pasi vdiq nga tumori para se të arrinte moshën e pjekurisë perfekte, e cila sipas Hipokratit, është mes viteve gjashtëdhjetë dhe shtatëdhjetë. Katër milionët që i la të bijës, nëse nuk provojnë se mund të kthehen në flori, të paktën provojnë se ai mund të kursente. Kjo grua e vjetër dhe me vlera më tregoi se ai i kishte dhënë një dorëshkrim në të cilin shpjegohej i gjithë procesi, por që ajo nuk e kishte kuptuar mirë".
Gjithashtu, Kazanova flet për kontaktet e tij me një figurë enigmatike të shekullit të 18, San Geramain, për të cilin thuhej se kishte jetuar mbi 4 shekuj, madje kishte parë e takuar edhe Jul Çezarin rreth 45 vjet Pr.Kr.. Për këtë figurë, Kazanova thotë në Vëllimin e 3-të se:
"St.Germain e shiste veten për një gjë të çmuar dhe gjithnjë përpiqej që të nxiste habi, të cilës ai shpesh ia dilte mbanë me sukses. Ishte i ditur, gjuhëtar, muzikant, kimist, i pashëm dhe zotëria perfekt për zonjat. Për një farë kohe u hidhte penelata dhe kozmetikë, u bënte qejfin, jo se do t'i rinonte përsëri, gjë që me modesti e pranonte se ishte përtej mundësive të tij, por se bukuria e tyre do të ruhej nëpërmjet një larjeje, për të cilën ai thoshte se i kishte kushtuar shumë para, por që ishte i gatshëm ta jepte pa lekë. Ai ia kishte dalë mbanë që të fitonte simpatinë e zonjës Pompadour, e cila kishte folur për të me mbretin, për të cilin ai kishte ndërtuar një laborator, në të cilin monarku - një martir deri në neveri- përpiqej të gjente pak kënaqësi apo shpërqendrim vëmendjeje nga të gjitha ngjarjet, duke prodhuar bojëra. Mbreti i kishte dhënë një set me dhoma në Chambord dhe njëqind mijë franga për ndërtimin e një laboratori dhe sipas St.Germain, bojërat e zbuluara nga mbreti do të kishin një influencë për përfitim material, pasi do të rrisnin cilësinë e materialeve tekstile franceze.
Ky burrë i jashtëzakonshëm, i caktuar nga natyra për të qenë mbreti i mashtruesve dhe hileqarëve, do të thoshte në një mënyrë të lehtë dhe të sigurt se ishte treqind vjeç, se dinte sekretet e mjekësisë universale, se kishte në dorë mjeshtërinë mbi natyrën, se mund të shkrinte diamante, deklaronte se ishte i zoti të formonte nga dhjetë apo dymbëdhjetë diamante të vegjël, një diamant të madh nga uji më i mirë pa humbje në peshë. Të gjitha këto, sipas tij, ishin thjesht çikërrima për të. Po të mos i duroja mburrjet, gënjeshtrat e dala boje dhe ekscentrizmin e shumanshëm, nuk mund të them se ishte tip agresiv. Pavarësisht se e dija se çfarë ishte, dhe pavarësisht ndjenjave të mia, e konsideroja një burrë të habitshëm, pasi gjithmonë më çudiste".
Për bukurinë e femrës Kazanova shprehet në Vëllimin e tretë se:
"Pavarësisht se nuk i kisha kushtuar shumë rëndësi asaj, munda të dalloja se posedonte të gjitha cilësitë që një burrë dëshiron te një grua, tipare të mira, sy të gjallë, gojë të bukur, një radhë të shkëlqyer dhëmbësh, fytyrë të shëndetshme, gjinj të rrumbullakosur mirë dhe të gjitha cilësitë e tjera të këtij lloji. Sigurisht që mendova se duart e saj duhet të ishin më të buta, por fortësia e tyre ishte ndoshta për shkak të punës së rëndë. Për më tepër ishte tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçe dhe, përsëri unë qëndrova i ftohtë ndaj hireve të saj. Si kishte mundësi? Kjo ishte pyetja që i bëja vetes dhe mendoj se arsyeja ishte ndoshta se ajo ishte shumë natyrale, tepër e zhveshur nga hiret e supozuara dhe sjelljet prej kokete, aftësi që gratë i përdorin me shumë art për të joshur burrat. Ne shqetësohemi vetëm për gjërat artificiale dhe shfaqjet false. Ndoshta, ndjenjat tona për t'u irrituar kërkojnë që hiret e femrës të vishen me një vel modestie. Por në qoftë se jemi mësuar, kështu të veshur, siç jemi, se fytyra është faktori më i vogël në lumturinë tonë perfekte, si ka mundësi që fytyra luan rolin kryesor që e bën një burrë të dashurojë? Përse e marrim fytyrën si tregues të bukurisë së gruas? Dhe përse e falim, kur pjesët e mbuluara nuk janë në harmoni me tiparet e saj? A nuk do të ishte më e arsyeshme dhe më e ndjeshme që t'i vinim vello fytyrës dhe të kishim të zhveshur pjesët e tjera të trupit? Kështu, kur biem në dashuri me një grua, duam, si kurorëzim të lumturisë tonë të shohim një fytyrë që u përgjigjet hireve të tjera, që kanë përthithur imagjinatën tonë. Nuk ka dyshim se ky do të ishte plani më i mirë, pasi në këtë rast do të josheshim nga një bukuri e përkryer dhe do të jepnim një falje të lehtë, nëse me ngritjen e maskës do të gjenim shëmtinë në vend të dashurisë. Në këto rrethana, një grua e shëmtuar, e lumtur që do të ushtronte fuqitë joshëse të hireve të tjera, nuk do të jepte kurrë pëlqimin që të hiqte velin vetë, ndërsa të bukurat nuk do të kishim nevojë as t'i pyesnim. Gratë e thjeshta e të zakonshme nuk do të na bënin që të psherëtinim për një kohë të gjatë; ato do të nënshtroheshin lehtë, me kushtin që të mbanin velin dhe nëse jepnin pëlqimin për të hequr maskën, do të ishte vetëm pasi ato praktikisht e kishin bindur dikë se kënaqësia është e mundur edhe pa bukurinë e fytyrës. Dhe, është gjithashtu e dukshme dhe e pamohueshme edhe paqëndrueshmëria, e cila vetëm sa nxitet nga lloje të ndryshme tiparesh. Nëse një burrë nuk do të shikonte fytyrën, ai gjithmonë do të ishte i dashuruar me gruan e parë që i ka tërhequr imagjinatën me trupin e saj fizik. E di se në opinionin e budallenjve, kjo e gjitha duket një budallëk, por unë nuk do të jem në këtë botë që të vazhdoj t'ju përgjigjem kundërshtimeve të tyre".
* * *
Mbi bukurinë, formën e përmbajtjen në art Kazanova shprehet në këtë volum se:
"E bukura, siç e kam thënë, është e pajisur me këtë forcë tërheqëse dhe unë do ta besoja këtë me dëshirë, pasi ajo që më tërheq është domosdoshmërisht e bukur në sytë e mi, por a është kështu në realitet? E vë në dyshim, pasi ajo që më ka influencuar mua nuk ka influencuar të tjerët. Bukuria universale dhe e përsosur nuk ekziston, ose nuk e zotëron një fuqi të tillë unike. Të gjithë ata që e kanë diskutuar këtë temë kanë hezituar të prononcohen mbi këtë çështje, gjë që nuk do ta kishin bërë, nëse kishin mbajtur idenë e formës. Pra, ajo që nuk është e bukur është ajo gjë që nuk ka formë dhe i deformuari është e kundërta e të pashmit. Kemi të drejtë që kërkojmë përcaktimet e gjërave, por kur duhet t'i themi me fjalë, përse duhet të shkojmë më larg? Nëse fjala 'forma' është latinisht, duhet të kërkojmë kuptimin latin dhe jo atë francez, i cili gjithsesi, shpeshherë përdor 'i deformuar', në vend të 'i shëmtuar', pa vënë re njerëzit se e kundërta duhet të jetë një fjalë që nënkupton ekzistencën e formës. Dhe kjo mund të jetë vetëm bukuria. Duhet të vëmë re se 'informe' në frëngjisht dhe në latinisht do të thotë pa formë, një trup pa një paraqitje të përcaktuar.
Atëherë do të arrijmë në konkluzionin se, është bukuria e një gruaje që gjithmonë ka ushtruar një ndikim të parezistueshëm tek unë dhe në mënyrë të veçantë ajo bukuri që është në fytyrë. Është pikërisht aty vendi ku qëndron pushteti dhe kaq e vërtetë është kjo gjë, saqë sfinkset e Romës dhe Versajës pothuajse më bëjnë të bie në dashuri me to, megjithëse, me përjashtim të fytyrës, janë të deformuar në çdo kuptim të fjalës. Duke parë proporcionet e bukura të fytyrës së tyre dikush harron trupat e tyre të deformuar. Çfarë është atëherë dashuria? Nuk e dimë dhe kur përpiqemi ta përcaktojmë atë apo të numërojmë cilësitë e saj, bëhemi si Sokrati dhe hezitojmë të shprehemi. E vetmja gjë që mund të kapë mendja jonë është efekti që prodhohet prej saj dhe ajo që më magjeps e më bën të bie në dashuri; këtë unë e quaj bukuri. Është diçka që mund të shihet me sy dhe unë flas për sytë e mi. Nëse do të kishin një zë, këta sy do të flisnin më mirë se unë, por ndoshta në të njëjtin kuptim. Asnjë piktor nuk ia ka kaluar Rafaelit në bukurinë e figurave që ka prodhuar lapsi i tij hyjnor; por nëse ky piktor i madh do të ishte pyetur se çfarë ishte bukuria, ai ndoshta do të ishte përgjigjur se nuk mund ta thoshte dot, edhe pse e dinte përmendësh ç'ishte, edhe pse mendonte se e kishte riprodhuar sa herë që e kishte parë, por se nuk e dinte se nga çfarë përbëhej. "Fytyra më kënaq mua", do të thoshte ai, "prandaj është edhe e bukur". Ai duhet të kishte falenderuar Zotin, që i kishte dhënë një sy të tillë unik për të bukurën, por e gjitha është tepër e vështirë".
Piktorët me emër të madh, të gjithë ata, veprat e të cilëve tregojnë gjeninë, kanë shkëlqyer në përvijimin e të bukurës, po sa i vogël është numri i tyre krahasuar me numrin e madh të të ashtuquajturve piktorë, të cilët kanë lodhur nervat për të përshkruar të bukurën dhe na kanë lënë pas vetëm mediokritet!
Nëse një piktor mund të përgatitet për t'i bërë të bukura veprat e tij, çdo njeri mund të jetë një artist, pasi asgjë nuk është më e lehtë sesa të stilizosh shëmtinë dhe peneli e kanavaca do të jenë po aq të lehtë për t'u përdorur sa llaçi dhe mistria.
Megjithëse pikturimi i portretit është dega më e rëndësishme e artit, është për t'u theksuar se ata që kanë pasur sukses në këtë drejtim janë shumë të paktë. Ka tre lloj portretesh: ngjashmëri me shëmtinë, ngjashmëri me përsosmërinë dhe ato që me ngjashmëri perfekte shtojnë një karakter pothuajse të paperceptueshëm të bukurisë. Klasa e parë është e vlefshme vetëm për neveri dhe autorët e tyre për t'u mbytur me gurë, pasi në vend që ata të shtojnë talentin dhe shijen, shtojnë paturpësinë dhe prapë se prapë, mesa duket nuk i kuptojnë kurrë dështimet e tyre. Klasës së dytë nuk mund t'i mohosh meritat e vërteta, por palma u takon të tretëve, të cilët fatkeqësisht gjenden rrallë, autorët e të cilëve i meritojnë fitimet e mëdha që ata grumbullojnë. I tillë ishte i famshmi Notier, të cilin e kam njohur në Paris në vitin 1750. Ky artist i madh ishte në atë kohë tetëdhjetë vjeç dhe pavarësisht moshës së madhe, talentet e tij dukeshin gjithnjë të freskëta. Ai kishte pikturuar një grua të thjeshtë, ngjante me gruan e vërtetë si dy pika uji dhe pavarësisht kësaj, vetëm ata të cilët e shihnin portretin, prononcoheshin se ishte një grua simpatike. Gjithsesi, ekzaminimi më i imët nuk do të kishte nxjerrë ndonjë mungesë besnikërie ndaj origjinalit, por disa penelë të paperceptueshëm i dhanë pikturës një aromë të pafundme bukurie në tërësinë e saj. Ku e gjen ky art magjik burimin e tij? Një ditë kur kishte qenë duke pikturuar të çiltrat "Zonjat e Francës", të cilat në kanavacë dukeshin si dy Aspasija, i bëra pyetjen e mësipërme. Ai mu përgjigj: "Është një magji, të cilën zoti i shijes e distilon në trutë e mi, që unë pastaj ta derdh nëpërmjet penelave të mi. Është hyjnorja e bukurisë, të cilën e gjithë bota e adhuron dhe të cilën askush nuk mund ta përcaktojë, pasi askush nuk e di se nga çfarë përbëhet. Ajo kanavacë ju tregon juve se çfarë nuance delikate ka ndërmjet bukurisë dhe shëmtisë dhe, gjithsesi kjo nuancë përbën një dallim të jashtëzakonshëm për ata që nuk janë të njohur me artin".
Piktori grek bëri Venusin, perëndeshën e bukurisë me sy të vëngër dhe kjo ide e çuditshme është vlerësuar nga disa, por këta piktorë me siguri që e kanë pasur gabim.
Dy sy të vëngër mund të jenë të bukur, por me siguri jo aq të bukur sa do të ishin po të mos picërronin vëngër, pasi çdo lloj bukurie që mund të kenë pasur, nuk mund të vijë nga deformimi i tyre".

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/kultur%C3%A...-n-221415.html

----------

